# Cuando sera el primer Skyline en provincias?



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Yo creo que Arequipa va a ser, de lejos, la primera. Lo puede completar de aquí a unos diez años, como máximo. Me inclino por Huancayo a continuación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oye, en esa imagen Huancayo se ve con regular cantidad de edificios, lo que falta como dice JBlock, es terminar de tarrajear los edificios y pintarlos...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Las construcciones FINANCIERAS si.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Nadie niega eso, pero a lo que me refiero es que esta industria aún da trabajo, peor sería nada para tal caso.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

sin duda la industria de la construccion es la que mueve mayor cantidad de dinero en cualquier pais, ademas que genera mayores puestos de trabajo, lo bueno de mi vivienda es que al haber tanta competencia, abarato los costos de viviendas e hizo mas acequible los creditos financieros a gente que nunca hubiera podido comprar un departamento.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Espero y el gobierno que entre siga fomentando este tipo de porgramas como, Mi vivienda, mi barrio y techo propio, que es unico bueno que hizo Toledo..


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

sera: cual sera el primer skyline en provincias no? Arequipa con sus torres de la villa medica ya tiene un mini skyline, al igual que las ciudades del norte con uno que otro edificio alto. Por ende, el primer skyline estara en alguna de estas ciudades, cuando? no lo se, pero algo me dice que tendremos que esperar sentados, teniendo en cuenta que el edificio mas alto de Lima, osea Lima la centralizada, tiene 107 mts nada mas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Trujillo esta por iniciar la conformacion de un skylinecito pronto, ya veran !


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Para mi los dos candidatos serían Arequipa y Trujillo, sin ningún orden.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Si esta como dificil ver en otras ciudades un skyline en los proximos 5 años, dependiendo de la economia. Seria muy agradable ver un skyline en otra ciudad que no sea Lima. Como en el caso de Colombia. Hay como 5 ciudades con un skyline que sobresale.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Arequipa y Trujillo


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

A juzgar por las fotos, primero Arequipa, luego Piura y Trujillo


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

CONOCIENDO LAS CIUDADES MAS IMPORTANTES DEL PERU, PODRIA MANIFESTAR LO SIGUIENTE:
AREQUIPA en estos momentos es la segunda ciudad del peru en todo sentido de la palabra, y su dinamismo se muestra muy acelerado y poco a poco tendra el skyline esperado. el problema es que sus edificios estan por todos sitios, no hay un nucleo o un distrito q reuna esas condiciones, pues si ahorita todos sus edificios de arequipa estarian en una misma zona, de hecho que su skyline seria muy aceptable: IMAGINENSE ustedes, los 6 edificios de 15 pisos, los de 14,13,12,10, pisos etc. que tiene.

creo q luego esta entre chiclayo, huancayo, piura o tal vez trujillo.


























http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=179288

creo q tambien nosostros los peruanos debemos imitar un poco de estados unidos, donde las ciudeades principales y por no decir casi todas, tienen un nucleo o *dow town*, donde estan los rascacielos y al costadito nomas estan la llanura de los edificios.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ummm una pregunta media tonta... a partir de cuantos pisos se considera Skyline a un edificio... plop... Fayo de que parte ciudad del peru eres ahhh me da curiosidad px


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Creo que a partir de los 20 pisos ya es un edificio alto.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

En la web www.skyscraperpage.com consideran como rascacielos a los edificios de doce a más pisos. Sin embargo dicen que en Lima sólo hay 33 rascacielos, cuando en realidad hay más de 200, si no me equivoco. Hasta el Hospital Rebagliati debería figurar, pues es una mole inmensa y tiene 14 pisos.
Y de provincias no figura ninguno de nuestros edificios, cuando podrían estar incluidas las Torres de la Villa Médica y unos tres edificios más de Arequipa, el edificio más alto de Huancayo, el más alto de Trujillo, el del Banco de Crédito de Piura y alguno más por allí.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

No, ni loco.. 12 pisos un rascacielos? pero si la palabra lo dice.. rasca-cielos, osea lo más cerca del cielo (metaforicamente hablando) y con 12 pisos no seria ni cosquilleocielos.. 

Creo q desde los 30 pisos se puede considerar un Rascacielos.

Ahora, para un Skyline da un poco lo mismo, creo q desde los 20 pisos hacia arriba y creando una linea de torres, ya se puede llamar skyline.. claro q minimo sus 10 torres.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

OscarSCL said:


> No, ni loco.. 12 pisos un rascacielos? pero si la palabra lo dice.. rasca-cielos, osea lo más cerca del cielo (metaforicamente hablando) y con 12 pisos no seria ni cosquilleocielos..
> 
> Creo q desde los 30 pisos se puede considerar un Rascacielos.
> 
> Ahora, para un Skyline da un poco lo mismo, creo q desde los 20 pisos hacia arriba y creando una linea de torres, ya se puede llamar skyline.. claro q minimo sus 10 torres.


Jajajaja!!! Tienes razón, Oscar, pero ése es el parámetro que emplea Skyscraperpage.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno, que pena, creo que no tenemos ni un rascacielo. Uno..el Centro Civico. Lastima.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

si pues, en todo caso tiene que regir la altura, la chocavento con sus 24 pisos segun los datos, supera al centro civico, por tanto es un rascacielos con sus 107 metros de altura


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

KPMG? Ese cuanto mide...? el de La Positiva en Javier Prado o la torre de la U. Ricardo Palma tampoco pasan la prueba no?


----------



## lagodelfuego (Dec 7, 2006)

El cielo tiene una altura inmensa. Un rascacielos es simplemente un edificio alto. Podría ser quizá uno de 12 o 15 pisos. Pues es desde, luego alto.

No hay parámetros para medir si un edifico rasca" el cielo o no. es solo un expresión figurada empleada en la lengua espontánea del **** sapiens.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> Sé que tienes motivos de sobra para estar hiper orgulloso de tu "Trux"... al igual que los arequipeños de su Ciudad Blanca... no dudo que ambas están muy bonitas... pero Piura tiene lo suyo... y sinceramente el edificio del BCP,que ya tiene sus buenos añitos,siempre me ha gustado...


Si, asì es, lo que amamos mas es justamente nuestra ciudad. Trujillo es bello y ha crecido urbanisticamente de manera ordenada y eso es super importante... Le doy su razòn a Libidito, es justo reconocer que esa ciudad ha desarrollado muy buena perspectiva en este tema...

Pero para medir una segunda ciudad no solo hay que basarnos en eso... hay muchos paràmetros.

Bien Dodi...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Quiero colaborar con estas fotos del mini skyline de aqui


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Te das cuenta lo que puedes hacer en una sola salida????? Arequipa tiene tanto que mostrar y uds. mismos son los culpables de que haya equivocadas ideas sobre la belleza de esta maravillosa ciudad.

Las fotos estàn chèveres Jeremy... espero mas!!!!


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Yo creo que para que haya un skyline tienen que haber edificios juntos , no dispersos, es importante la altura, auque tambien es necesario para una ciudad próspera que en los niveles mas bajos haya saneamiento básico, agua luz, desague, seguridad orden metropolitano urbano, comercial, y de tránsito, hagan una manera de vivir mas o menos digna, pistas donde haya tierra y mejorar los parques en las urbanizaciones pero tambien el cuidado que lo hagan bonito.

Bueno tambien eso de llamar quintas será por algo, en el norte quintas se llama a unas casas de campo medias pituconas de gente de sociedad con condiciones un poco elevadas para el perú, con algunas hectáreas, cercada y con una casa lujosa dentro que tienen piscinas y todo lo que ese tipo de gente tiene. me sorprendió ese término. bye


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

drinks_21 said:


> Pues prefiero también los de Arequipa (se ven en conjunto, más atractvos y *que pena que no se escuche de más proyectos de edificios altos en Piura*


Me imagino en un mediano Plazo Piura dara sorpresas, es una regiòn que tiene muchos recursos.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Y como defines a "un lago del fuego" ????*

Sólo como lago de un volcàn ?????.... 
Creo que màs que cantidad de pisos...el rascacielo debe de tener una altura definida.... pueden haber rascacielos de 15 pisos con 60 metros de altura y otro de 15 pisos con 40 metros... me parece que habìa una definiciòn exacta en cuanto a altura... no sè si se dè internacionalmente.... 
Y como dirìa Nemesio Chupaca.... *"lo ùnico que rasca el cielo...es la cola de un cometa"... *


lagodelfuego said:


> El cielo tiene una altura inmensa. Un rascacielos es simplemente un edificio alto. Podría ser quizá uno de 12 o 15 pisos. Pues es desde, luego alto.
> 
> No hay parámetros para medir si un edifico rasca" el cielo o no. es solo un expresión figurada empleada en la lengua espontánea del **** sapiens.


----------



## panzer_666 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Si el hubicentro ( 18 pisos ) el edificio de la av bolognesi ( 25 pisos ) y las torres de santa victoria (20 pisos cada una ) se hubieran terminado hoy por hoy CHICLAYO seria el vivo ejemplo de un wen skyline fuera de lima , pero weno lamentablemente todos estos proyectos surgieron a principios de los 90 cuando el chino la malogro toda cerro las fabricas de lambayeque y las privatizo Chiclayo entro en crisis económica y mando todo a la porra , hay askeroso centralismo hno: 
ojala q vuelvan a renacer estos proyectos de gran magnitud en Chiclayo para darles una competencia mas reñida a Piura y arequipa  
*


----------



## laqayo (Dec 20, 2006)

HOla es mi primer comentario en esta web la que me parece super interesante 
Bueno les comento que en Arequipa es algo mas complicado hacer algo parecido a un Skyline en comparcion de muchas ciudades del Peru ya que se encuentra en una zona sismica y los edificios altos tienes que estar muy reforsados estructuralmente hablando, lo que encarece los costos de la obra, asi muchos invercionistas se inclinan por la construccion de edificios de baja altura.
Solo por dar un ejemplo el ultimo terremoto ocurrido acoaciono fuertes daños a la albañileria de la Villa Medica ...nada que ponga en peligro su estabilidad ,,,pero las gritas en la albañileria causan inseguridad a las personas que las aprecian

Jose desde AQP


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bienvenido lagayo a nuestro foro!!!


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

panzer_666 said:


> *Si el hubicentro ( 18 pisos ) el edificio de la av bolognesi ( 25 pisos ) y las torres de santa victoria (20 pisos cada una ) se hubieran terminado hoy por hoy CHICLAYO seria el vivo ejemplo de un wen skyline fuera de lima , pero weno lamentablemente todos estos proyectos surgieron a principios de los 90 cuando el chino la malogro toda cerro las fabricas de lambayeque y las privatizo Chiclayo entro en crisis económica y mando todo a la porra , hay askeroso centralismo hno:
> ojala q vuelvan a renacer estos proyectos de gran magnitud en Chiclayo para darles una competencia mas reñida a Piura y arequipa
> *



Lo importante que las bases estan bajo tierra de acero. se puede construir ya que lo importante esta en el suelo, con cimentacion fuerte.
Es dificil para chiclayo con un suelo con abundante agua, arenoso, arcilloso, un suelo agrícola se gasta el doble de dinero que en otras ciudades. Lo bueno que Chiclayo en cualquier momento despega con el C. C boulevar dicen que es de 13 pisos y esos edificios son circulares, y veo que son tres torres segun el proyecto pero depende al operador y a lo que se pueda vender, inclusive pueden ser mas altas.

Sobre Fujimori es verdad sobre que se ensañó con chiclayo...,Alán dejó maquinaria para olmos, en el tiempo de fujimori no se dio uso y se malogró perdiendo el perú millones de dólares, el mando a esterilizar mujeres con eso de salud y prevención (sin informar a las mujeres pobres, se les estirilizó,qUe hoy por hoy ya no pueden ser madres), ese individuo dejó manchado el nombre de los descendientes y nikkeis peruanos.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

mapamundista said:


> *Sin duda,quizás el edificio alto más bonito fuera de Lima Metropolitana :
> Fotos de Skypiura :*


nada que ver......este edificio esta *BASTANTE* feito.....
sin muchas opciones mas me quedo con los edificios de Arequipa *DE LEJOS*
este no tiene nada que hacer.... :sleepy:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Yo vi el edifio del BCP en Piura por primera y unica vez en un dia de agosto del 2003... El calor infaltable en la ciudad, el sol muy brillante, un dia despejado, todo el lugar se veia bonito, y en eso me encontre con este edificio el cual me parecio muy atractico, limpio, e incluso resaltaba en el centro de la ciudad por estar en medio de los edificios coloniales. Muy bien por Piura!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Te das cuenta lo que puedes hacer en una sola salida????? Arequipa tiene tanto que mostrar y uds. mismos son los culpables de que haya *equivocadas ideas sobre la belleza de esta maravillosa ciudad.*
> Las fotos estàn chèveres Jeremy... espero mas!!!!


Que raro nunca vi eso.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Tiene su mèrito...*

Cuando en Arequipa no habìa todavìa un buen edificio alto que mostrar,Piura ya tenìa al BCP... lògicamente existen "dos tempos".... cuando se hizo el BCP con un estilo setentista... y los actuales edificios de Arequipa que responden a un estilo màs actual...



uspaorkoo said:


> nada que ver......este edificio esta *BASTANTE* feito.....
> sin muchas opciones mas me quedo con los edificios de Arequipa *DE LEJOS*
> este no tiene nada que hacer.... :sleepy:


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

El edificio del BCP de Piura y dos edificios de la municipalidad y centro civico de esa ciudad los cuales estan en la plaza principal fueron construidos entre los años 1969-1971 gracias al impulso del Gerente Principal del BCP de esa epoca un señor de apellido Seminario (Piurano) ya en Arequipa estaban construidos el edificio de la Beneficiencia Publica (Ex-hotel Presidente) del año 1965 y el edificio de 10 pisos del Conjunto Habitacional Pierola construido durante el primer gobierno de Don Fernando Belaunde Terry.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Me disculpo por el error...pero...*

Efraco : si,me había olvidado del Hotel Presidente....disculpa... ojo..me encanta Arequipa...no soy ningún "anti-characato", pero los edificios de Piura siempre me gustaron mucho...



EFRACO said:


> El edificio del BCP de Piura y dos edificios de la municipalidad y centro civico de esa ciudad los cuales estan en la plaza principal fueron construidos entre los años 1969-1971 gracias al impulso del Gerente Principal del BCP de esa epoca un señor de apellido Seminario (Piurano) ya en Arequipa estaban construidos el edificio de la Beneficiencia Publica (Ex-hotel Presidente) del año 1965 y el edificio de 10 pisos del Conjunto Habitacional Pierola construido durante el primer gobierno de Don Fernando Belaunde Terry.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

libidito said:


> Que raro nunca vi eso.


Me alegro!


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

mapamundista said:


> Cuando en Arequipa no habìa todavìa un buen edificio alto que mostrar,Piura ya tenìa al BCP... lògicamente existen "dos tempos".... cuando se hizo el BCP con un estilo setentista... y los actuales edificios de Arequipa que responden a un estilo màs actual...


todo lo que tu quieras...pero para mi sigue siendo feo....

hay edificios que se construyeron por la misma epoca o inclusive antes, que tienen mucho mas gracia.

si no me dijeran que es el BCP de piura, pensaria que es la torre que esta encima del jorge chavez. :sleepy:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

ya que tanto rollo a Dodi le gusta y punto, no lo puedes aobligara que le guste los de AQP...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

bueno en lo que es la avenida españa justo donde esta el servat se esta formando un mini sky line, esta el servat, la construccion de las terrazas de Larco...el del colegio de contadores, mas atras el poder judicial, todos esos edificios de de lejos e ven muy juntos y en un futuro se podra apreciar un mini skyline.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

rafo18 said:


> ya que tanto rollo a Dodi le gusta y punto, no lo puedes aobligara que le guste los de AQP...




no le estoy obligando..si te das cuenta en lo que escribi dije.
*"PARA MI sigue siendo feo"* 
es decir que acepto que para el no, pero PARA MI si lo es.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

uspaorkoo said:


> no le estoy obligando..si te das cuenta en lo que escribi dije.
> *"PARA MI sigue siendo feo"*
> es decir que acepto que para el no, pero PARA MI si lo es.


Cortala amigo, no te preocupes en un mediano plazo Piura tendra modernos edificios.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

:?


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Me gustan también los edificios de AQP*

Pero mi recuerdo "setentista" cuando visité Piura es aùn fuerte y quedè maravillado por su Plaza de Armas y los edificios vecinos...me pareciò un rincòn super urbano...incluso entrè al cinema enorme con un olor fabuloso,que no sè si aùn exista... por eso ese mini skyline siempre me ha encantado... 
De hecho,el actual conjunto del Cìrculo Mèdico en Arequipa està super formidable... me encanta... pero comprendan please... el recuerdo de Piura me resulta sumamente entrañable..



uspaorkoo said:


> no le estoy obligando..si te das cuenta en lo que escribi dije.
> *"PARA MI sigue siendo feo"*
> es decir que acepto que para el no, pero PARA MI si lo es.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

este tema es super añejo, ¿porque lo reviven?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

lo mejor de los edificios de AQP, es que han sido diseñado en todos sus lados, y no son grandes paredes o murallas. En eso no hay duda que hay una buena imagen arquitectonica de la ciudad. :banana::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya es antiguo este tema, pero la foto esta estupenda no???  YUPI!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

es simpatica la foto...pero no se aprecia buenos diseños...y se ve algo desordenado .....lo que me llamo la atención fue ese castillo o que es ???


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

CENRIQ said:


> es simpatica la foto...pero no se aprecia buenos diseños...y se ve algo desordenado .....lo que me llamo la atención fue ese castillo o que es ???


Pero no se ven ladrillos por todos lados  :banana::banana: y como dijo Suguitar tienen ventanas por todos lados  

Esta muy linda la foto!  no es un Castillo, alli hay varias casas de varios estilos son mansiones  visita el tema de Arequipa Fotos de Caminantes!  alli veras varias casas asi!  aun no he visto tus comentarios alli  y no pude tomar a los demás edificios que estan más arriba! en total alli hay 11 edificios de más de 7 pisos y de diferentes alturas y llegan hasta los 13 pisos!  espero ver más edificios alli se verá más bonito!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

jajajaja la trampa de esa foto es que hay edificios de 7 pisos que parecen de mas porque estan en colina... pero bueno, se ve... aceptable.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> jajajaja la trampa de esa foto es que hay edificios de 7 pisos que parecen de mas porque estan en colina... pero bueno, se ve... aceptable.


Pero la trampa es que tambien hay dos edificios uno de 10 y otro de 11 que se ven más bajitos que los de 7 y 8 no??? eso no lo dijiste :lol::lol::lol: 

De todos modos se ve muy lindo!!


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Un poco del Ranking de edificios de provincias...

*LA TORRE REAL (TRUJILLO)*








Con 17 pisos, destronará al Húsares. En construcción.


*RESIDENCIAL HÚSARES (TRUJILLO)*








16 pisos. Inaugurado en el 2008. Es el edificio más alto de provincias.
_Fotos: Skyperú34_


*LOS SAUCES DE SAN ANDRES (TRUJILLO)*








Tres edificios de 15 pisos (que podrían ser 16). Ya se inició la construcción del primero de ellos.


*RESIDENCIAL MIRADOR DE ALCOR (TRUJILLO)*








En construcción en la cuadra 4 de la avenida Valderrama. Tendrá 15 pisos.
_Foto: Cenriq_


*TORRES DE LA VILLA MEDICA (AREQUIPA)*








Complejo de 6 edificios de 14 pisos, inaugurados en 1999.
_Foto: Fayo_


*BANCO DE CREDITO (PIURA)*








13 pisos
_Foto: Pedro1011_


*LA BREÑA (HUANCAYO)*








13 pisos.
_Foto: Kametza_


*MAGNUS (AREQUIPA)*








Consta de dos torres principales: una de 13 pisos (Magnus) y otra de 11 (Magnus A)
_Foto: Fayo_


*SERVAT (TRUJILLO)*








12 pisos
_Foto: SkyPerú34_

Creo q definitamente TRujillo es el ganador seguido claro x arequipa


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

En el Ranking no pusiste muchos de los edificios que ya estan construidos en Arequipa, y pusiste algunos que no estan construidos aun en Trujillo, pero seria bueno que pusieran fotos del Skyline


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

En la zona financiera de Cayma hay más de 8 edificios 




























 y hay muchos alli


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bueno de hehco que Trux esta viviendo un boom de edificios pues ojala siga asi y la demas ciudades tambien.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

La pregunta del Thread la hicieron en el 2005 y muchos respondieron en un par de años ....

Desgraciadamente la realidad es otra ....

A pesar de contar con la mejor política económica de latinoamérica y que nuestras variables macroeconómicas son dignas de un "tigre asiático" todavía el empresariado nacional tiene reticencia y desconfianza, ya que muchos gobiernos regionales son políticamente inestables, lo que atrasa la inversión y el desarrollo ....

Arequipa, Cuzco, Trujillo, Chiclayo, Ica y Piura me parece que están atravesando por un buen momento económico, pero todavía no consolidan sus economías (salvo Cuzco con el turismo)... y creo que en 10 años estás ciudades (menos Cuzco) podrán contar con un buen skyline

Tacna, Cajamarca, Ilo, Huancayo, Chimbote, Tarapoto e Iquitos tienen muchísimo potencial para ser ciudades muy atractivas para la inversión privadas y ser verdaderos polos de desarrollo regionales; de las ciudades de la selva me parece que Iquitos puede convertirse en una ciudad moderna y cosmopolita, a Tacna le falta muy poco para lucir como Arica, con un poco mas de inversión el valle del Mantaro podría tener un Huanca-York, me parece que a Chimbote le falta un poco más de orden porque dinero tiene, e Ilo va por buen camino ...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Sip,, estas en lo cierto,,, Ha Tacna le veo mucho potencial, tiene a su lado a la Ciudad de Arica Como referencia, y no me extrañaria que en cualquier momento llegue el boom inmobiliario (el verdadero) y nos traiga sorpresas.

Pero siendo objetivos, no existe skyline en ninguna ciudad de provincias, salvo los pequeños aglomerados de la Villa Medica y la Zona Financiera de Cayma en Arequipa seria lo unico rescatable, Un par de edificios dispersos no pueden considerrarse skyline,, le veo potencial a Trujillo, creo que construyendo 4 edificios cercanos al Husares la cosa cambiaria,,, ha esperar no mas un años mas


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ ..efectivamente, exceptuando Lima ninguna ciudad del Perú cuenta con un skyline, y unas cuantas golondrinas no hacen un verano :nuts: 

Observando a nuestros vecinos que nos llevan años de ventaja en desarrollo inmobiliario y urbano podemos dar fe que vamos por buen camino y poco a poco irán apareciendo los tan ansiados skylines


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Cada ciudad tiene diferentes potenciales  Trujillo como siempre muchos lo han dicho es como una Lima pequeñita  Arequipa no es así, es diferente sobre lo del paisaje es un punto a favor pero no lo es todo, sobre la industria, en Arequipa no solo hay aceros, hay fabricas de cementos, chocolates, bebidas gaseosas, jabones, papel, textiles (no en vano es la principal productora de textiles del Perú), agroindustria, lechera, ladrillos, y turismo, recordemos que España basa todo su PBI solo en el turismo, es algo que esta a favor de esta zona. Ademas con la llegada del Gas a todo el sur se dara un gran impulso a la industria y sera mas economico, tambien la agroexportacion con Majes y Siguas ademas que ahora en Majes, Vitor, Arequipa, Ocoña y Camana estan cultivando diferentes productos nuevos  

Tiempo al tiempo


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

italianox said:


> Disculpa pero me parece q tu enfoque es erroneo, empezando por Trujillo que basa gran parte de su economia en la agroexportacion los es una fuente de desarrollo sostenible mas segura q el turismo y me parece q Arequipa tambien tiene una economia sostenible. no me parece q estas ciudades esten experimentando una "boom" falaz como el ocurrido en los años 60 en chimbote, que por cierto es otro error tuyo; ya q esta ciudad basa su economia en la pesca, en la cual cada dia hay mas vedas( tiempo en q el gobierno no permite la extracciòn de pescado) y con el dinero q ganan x una semana de produccion lo deben guardar para un mes, en pocas palabras no hay dinero allì. xq eso las protestas de parte de los ancashinos para tener una proyecto de irrigacion como el q tiene La Libertad. es algo de lo q te enteras con solo conocer y ver las noticias.^^



Leo mi post y me parece que no contradigo nada de lo que aclaras ....

Solo el tiempo dirá si el desarrollo de la economía peruana será o no sostenible ......... a mi me parece que sí.

Yo he dicho que no son economías consolidadas, que no es lo mismo que endebles o falaces como tu dices .... recuerda que recién estamos despegando, recién se está formando cultura empresarial, y hasta donde yo se (disculpa mi ignorancia) en Trujillo no existe aun un barrio empresarial ni financiero, que sería un indicador de desarrollo económico sostenido y por ende la consolidación de la actividad económica .... Arequipa me parece que tiene un aun pequeño sector financiero en Cayma, y no dudo que en Trujillo también lo haya en un futuro ...

Por cierto Chimbote no solo es pesca ni industria pesquera, también tiene una creciente industria del acero. El negocio de la pesca es por temporadas, esto siempre ha sido asi aquí y en cualquier parte del mundo


----------



## ariqueño (Jun 3, 2006)

jose18sb said:


> En las provincias del Perú no existe lo que yo llamaría “Cultura de construcción en alta densidad”, eso de ningún modo tiene que ver con el desarrollo de las ciudades, basta ver ciudades de países que son considerados menos desarrollados que el nuestro (América-África), y darse cuenta que por que tienen edificios interesantes, no son mas desarrolladas o con mas calidad de vida......Tampoco en ninguna ciudad del Perú fuera de Lima existe un Skyline, los edificios que se podrían considerar con parte de un Skyline, no creo que pasen mas de 10 por cada ciudad..


Perdon por meter la cuchara pero te encuentro toda la razon, quiza a los peruanos de provincias no les gusta vivir en edificios o no estan acostumbrados, y esto no tiene nada que ver con el desarrollo como pais, puede influir pero quizas solo un poco, y un ejemplo de esto es Arica - Tacna............ 



AQPCITY said:


> Sip,, estas en lo cierto,,, *Ha Tacna le veo mucho potencial, tiene a su lado a la Ciudad de Arica Como referencia*, y no me extrañaria que en cualquier momento llegue el boom inmobiliario (el verdadero) y nos traiga sorpresas.
> 
> Pero siendo objetivos, no existe skyline en ninguna ciudad de provincias, salvo los pequeños aglomerados de la Villa Medica y la Zona Financiera de Cayma en Arequipa seria lo unico rescatable, Un par de edificios dispersos no pueden considerrarse skyline,, le veo potencial a Trujillo, creo que construyendo 4 edificios cercanos al Husares la cosa cambiaria,,, ha esperar no mas un años mas


La ciudad de tacna tiene un desarrollo economico mas potente que el de arica, hace mucho tiempo que la supero comercialmente, y el comercio ariqueño no le llega ni a los talones al de tacna, esta ultima la dobla en poblacion. ademas la ciudad de arica hace muchos años que esta en una profunda crisis, sin embargo arica tiene unos cuantos edificios de 15 y 18 pisos y tacna ninguno; entonces no necesariamente pasa por el desarrollo de un pais, no tiene porque ser ley el hecho de que estar creciendo al 8 o 9% signifique tener un desarrollo de edificios de altura.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Gracias por visitar y aportar en el foro, mi comentario solo va dirigido al tema de los edifcios altos,, el tema economico es muy aparte, se lo que esta pasando Arica que la conozco desde niño y tambien me Apena, pero no deja de ser una ciudad linda y con encanto,Saludos para: Arica Siempre Arica


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

ariqueño said:


> Perdon por meter la cuchara pero te encuentro toda la razon, quiza a los peruanos de provincias no les gusta vivir en edificios o no estan acostumbrados, y esto no tiene nada que ver con el desarrollo como pais, puede influir pero quizas solo un poco, y un ejemplo de esto es Arica - Tacna............
> 
> 
> 
> La ciudad de tacna tiene un desarrollo economico mas potente que el de arica, hace mucho tiempo que la supero comercialmente, y el comercio ariqueño no le llega ni a los talones al de tacna, esta ultima la dobla en poblacion. ademas la ciudad de arica hace muchos años que esta en una profunda crisis, sin embargo arica tiene unos cuantos edificios de 15 y 18 pisos y tacna ninguno; entonces no necesariamente pasa por el desarrollo de un pais, no tiene porque ser ley el hecho de que estar creciendo al 8 o 9% signifique tener un desarrollo de edificios de altura.


Interesante lo que comentas y muy cierto ... los edificios de altura no están relacionados directamente con el desarrollo de las ciudades. No obstante creo yo que en pocos años los edificios en Tacna iran ganando altura

Arica como ciudad está más ordenada que Tacna, además cuenta con mejor infraestructura, en Arica encuentras tiendas por departamentos y centros comerciales, en Tacna aun no a pesar de su economía, pero con la regionalización se espera que se desarrolle y ordene como ciudad.... sin embargo a pesar de todas estas pequeñas diferencias Tacna y Arica son ciudades hermanas y muy similares entre si ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Toda Latino America debe estar unida


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

Tacna y Arica, ciudades hermanas?, creo que lo correcto es indicar que son ciudades próximas o vecinas pero no hermanas. 

Al menos no tengo conocimiento de que se haya dado alguna hermandad entre ambas ciudades.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

opinion said:


> Tacna y Arica, ciudades hermanas?, creo que lo correcto es indicar que son ciudades próximas o vecinas pero no hermanas.
> 
> Al menos no tengo conocimiento de que se haya dado alguna hermandad entre ambas ciudades.


Yo pienso que son hermanas en el sentido del mutuo comercio que hay entre ambas  y las relaciones que tienen


----------



## ariqueño (Jun 3, 2006)

opinion said:


> *Tacna y Arica, ciudades hermanas?*, creo que lo correcto es indicar que son ciudades próximas o vecinas pero no hermanas.
> 
> Al menos no tengo conocimiento de que se haya dado alguna hermandad entre ambas ciudades.


MMMM.....yo creo que si se podria conciderar que son hermanas, un intercambio comercial importante, 3 millones de personas cruzando la frontera anualmente ( la frontera mas activa de chile, y no son precisamente limeños, arequipeños o santiaguinos o antofagastinos, sino que ariqueños y tacneños en su mayoria), nuestros gobiernos se pueden estar agarrando de las mechas y sin embargo muchos tacneños vienen a arica atrabajar sin ningun problema y cuando voy a tacna me siguen tratando como rey , es el mejor ejemplo de hechos de hermandad y no solo palabras como estan acostumbrados nuestros gobiernos.


saludos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es y juntos podremos llegar muy lejos!


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

opinion said:


> *Tacna y Arica, ciudades hermanas?, *creo que lo correcto es indicar que son ciudades próximas o vecinas pero no hermanas.
> 
> Al menos no tengo conocimiento de que se haya dado alguna hermandad entre ambas ciudades.


Yo si creo que son ciudades hermanas desde la época de la colonia, es mas creo que el sur del Perú (Cuzco, Puno, Arequipa, Moquegua, Tacna) tienen mas en común con en norte de Chile y el altiplano de Bolivia que por ejemplo con Lima, por ejemplo en comercio (basta ver las rutas comerciales que han existido desde siempre), algo me llamo la atención bastante es que vi la guía telefónica de La Paz y los mismos apellidos que abundan en Arequipa abundan en esa ciudad igual en Arica......No creo que se tenga que dar un hermanamiento oficial, para que lo sean......Mi abuelo es de Tarapacá y así en las ciudades del sur del Perú hay bastante gente que tiene familiares de esos países...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Que seria hoy en dia una ciudad sin la otra,, son bien hermanas y el buen trato es en ambos ciudades,, es el paso fronterizo mas bonito y ordenado del Peru, y no es de ahora es de hace muchos años,, inclusive cuando el comercio era mas barato en Arica y muchos peruanos ibamos hacer las compras y la feria alla,,, ahora las cosas se han invertido, pero siempre ha habido esos lazos de cooperacion en entre ciudades.... y lo digo yo que naci en el departamento de tacna y vivi toda mi infancia alla


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

jose18sb said:


> *Yo si creo que son ciudades hermanas desde la época de la colonia*, es mas creo que el sur del Perú (Cuzco, Puno, Arequipa, Moquegua, Tacna) tienen mas en común con en norte de Chile y el altiplano de Bolivia que por ejemplo con Lima, por ejemplo en comercio (basta ver las rutas comerciales que han existido desde siempre), algo me llamo la atención bastante es que vi la guía telefónica de La Paz y los mismos apellidos que abundan en Arequipa abundan en esa ciudad igual en Arica......No creo que se tenga que dar un hermanamiento oficial, para que lo sean......*Mi abuelo es de Tarapacá y así en las ciudades del sur del Perú hay bastante gente que tiene familiares de esos países*...


Yo tengo bien entendido que ambas ciudades son de la república... no de la colonia:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:............ lapsus Jose :lol::lol:

Yo también tengo familia de Tarapaca...así que si siento a Chile como un país hermano.....


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

A mi juicio, Los skylines más representativos de Perú son Lima, Trujillo y Arequipa. le veo potencial a Ancón, como un skyline costero, estilo Acapulco.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Chocaviento said:


> Toda Latino America debe estar unida


jaja...que romanticismo !!eh¡¡ Chocaviento...pero esta bien que tengas ese espiritu.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

En Tucuman Argentina hasta unos años atras no habia lo que le llaman Mall siendo una ciudad grande y bonita solo galerias, no creo que por el hecho de tener un Mall una ciudad como Tacna sea menos, lo bueno de las Galerias es que el movimiento economico por comercio se distribuye mejor entre mas gente y recircula el dinero de los pequeños negocios en la ciudad, en Tacna dificil que hagan uno donde vendan electrodomesticos, ademas el grueso de la poblacion actual de Tacna es indigena todavia en proceso de asimilacion o civilizandose en sus habitos y gustos de consumo, Tacna por las construcciones antiguas que tiene siempre fue mas ciudad que Arica, el transvase humano de emigracion de habitantes originales e inmigracion de foraneos ha hecho que Tacna luzca hoy como es, son la gente y las autoridades los que hacen que una ciudad sea como es.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

EFRACO said:


> En Tucuman Argentina hasta unos años atras no habia lo que le llaman Mall siendo una ciudad grande y bonita solo galerias, no creo que por el hecho de tener un Mall una ciudad como Tacna sea menos, lo bueno de las Galerias es que el movimiento economico por comercio se distribuye mejor entre mas gente y recircula el dinero de los pequeños negocios en la ciudad, en Tacna dificil que hagan uno donde vendan electrodomesticos, ademas el grueso de la poblacion actual de Tacna es indigena todavia en proceso de asimilacion o civilizandose en sus habitos y gustos de consumo, Tacna por las construcciones antiguas que tiene siempre fue mas ciudad que Arica, el transvase humano de emigracion de habitantes originales e inmigracion de foraneos ha hecho que Tacna luzca hoy como es, son la gente y las autoridades los que hacen que una ciudad sea como es.


TOTALMNT DE ACUEREDO, aca en cusco no hay malls, pero si full centros comerciales, galeriales, tiendas boutiques y muxo mas !, y encima el movimiento economico es lo que cuienta, 
en el caso de tacna tb xq es ciudad fronteriza de intercambio!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

EFRACO said:


> En Tucuman Argentina hasta unos años atras no habia lo que le llaman Mall siendo una ciudad grande y bonita solo galerias, no creo que por el hecho de tener un Mall una ciudad como Tacna sea menos, lo bueno de las Galerias es que el movimiento economico por comercio se distribuye mejor entre mas gente y recircula el dinero de los pequeños negocios en la ciudad, en Tacna dificil que hagan uno donde vendan electrodomesticos, ademas *el grueso de la poblacion actual de Tacna es indigena* todavia en proceso de asimilacion o civilizandose en sus habitos y gustos de consumo, Tacna por las construcciones antiguas que tiene siempre fue mas ciudad que Arica, el transvase humano de emigracion de habitantes originales e inmigracion de foraneos ha hecho que Tacna luzca hoy como es, son la gente y las autoridades los que hacen que una ciudad sea como es.


Y de donde sacas tremenda aseveración????... yo conozco muy bien Tacna y puedo asegurar que es como cualquier otra ciudad de la costa peruana......


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

no tergiversen el thread,, con temas raciales por favor .... tacna tiene mucho potencial..pero debe formalizarse mas..
yo pienso q el skyline mas consolidado de provincias es el de piura..los edificios no son muy altos..pero estan pegaditos en una sola area,,seria la ciudad q mas rapido puede consolidar un skyline...despues arequipa.


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

EFRACO said:


> En Tucuman Argentina hasta unos años atras no habia lo que le llaman Mall siendo una ciudad grande y bonita solo galerias, no creo que por el hecho de tener un Mall una ciudad como Tacna sea menos, lo bueno de las Galerias es que el movimiento economico por comercio se distribuye mejor entre mas gente y recircula el dinero de los pequeños negocios en la ciudad, en Tacna dificil que hagan uno donde vendan electrodomesticos, ademas el grueso de la poblacion actual de Tacna es indigena todavia en proceso de asimilacion o civilizandose en sus habitos y gustos de consumo, Tacna por las construcciones antiguas que tiene siempre fue mas ciudad que Arica, el transvase humano de emigracion de habitantes originales e inmigracion de foraneos ha hecho que Tacna luzca hoy como es, son la gente y las autoridades los que hacen que una ciudad sea como es.


Bueno Tacna y Arequipa son ciudades que han recibido en las ultimas décadas una migración bastante fuerte de gente de la región Puno, creo que cuando te refieres a “indígena” hablas de esas personas, que todavía se están adaptando a otros hábitos de consumo...Mejor ya no metan temas raciales en el foro, por que después se j***den.....


----------

